# Cm9a2 - battery percentage gone after clean install?



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

OK so I upgraded from cm7a3.5 to cm9a2 and everything was OK. I had the battery percentage next to the battery icon. But when I decided to do a clean install by wiping data and both cache and dalvic cache and then installing cm9a2 I ended up with no battery percentage anymore? Is it hidden in a setting that I have to just turn on or what do I have to do to get that back?

HP Touchpad - CM9a2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chinkster said:


> OK so I upgraded from cm7a3.5 to cm9a2 and everything was OK. I had the battery percentage next to the battery icon. But when I decided to do a clean install by wiping data and both cache and dalvic cache and then installing cm9a2 I ended up with no battery percentage anymore? Is it hidden in a setting that I have to just turn on or what do I have to do to get that back?
> 
> HP Touchpad - CM9a2


Not a good idea to install CM9 over the top of CM7. Once you wiped data you lost the % and until the dev's put it back in, it's not in any settings. However, try downloading Battery Indicator by Darshan Computing. It puts a neat little battery icon on the info bar with the percent of charge and also keeps track of a little bit of other info.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

How was it not a good idea? I followed rev Kyle's YouTube video and upgraded from cm7 to cm9. Even the cm team said this was ok to do. Everything went OK with no problems other than a few occasional random reboots and the keyboard vibrate crapping out after the screen turns off. That was the reason why I did a clean install to try to correct the random reboot problem and the keyboard vibrate problem. I have a feeling the battery percentage was associated with cm7 and never implemented in cm9. For those of you with cm9, do u have the battery percentage without a MOD?



nevertells said:


> Not a good idea to install CM9 over the top of CM7. Once you wiped data you lost the % and until the dev's put it back in, it's not in any settings. However, try downloading Battery Indicator by Darshan Computing. It puts a neat little battery icon on the info bar with the percent of charge and also keeps track of a little bit of other info.


HP Touchpad - CM9a2


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

battery% was removed from a1 onwards for some reason, its not in the nightlies either


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

I applied a battery percentage mod just now and I'm getting the mod instead of the normal battery icon in the bottom bar (good), but now I'm getting the battery mod AND the stock percentage in the notifications tray (bad and odd). I'm running Alpha 2 and I didn't see the stock battery icon until I applied the mod. Now I have both in my notification area. /Unhappy


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

mooja said:


> battery% was removed from a1 onwards for some reason, its not in the nightlies either


Oh yes it is.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

mooja said:


> battery% was removed from a1 onwards for some reason, its not in the nightlies either


 The battery percent is in the nightlies.

Go to Settings--> System --> Combined bar --> Battery status style

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

JohanX said:


> The battery percent is in the nightlies.
> 
> Go to Settings--> System --> Combined bar --> Battery status style
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Note: "system" is under "Interface".
And option is not on the 2/28 nightly that I have installed.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Note: "system" is under "Interface".
> And option is not on the 2/28 nightly that I have installed.


 I am running the 3/1 build, and the option is there.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Note: "system" is under "Interface".
> And option is not on the 2/28 nightly that I have installed.


Time to update then.


----------



## whadzinaname (Oct 20, 2011)

JohanX said:


> I am running the 3/1 build, and the option is there.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


It was added in the 3/1 build.


----------

